# Pothos in the UK



## waynederby (Apr 9, 2012)

Where can i get a Pothos Plant in the UK???
Ive been to B&Q and all DIY stores, next on my list is garden centres.


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

waynederby said:


> Where can i get a Pothos Plant in the UK???
> Ive been to B&Q and all DIY stores, next on my list is garden centres.


Epipremnum aureum

It's called the Epipremnum aureum or Devil's Ivy (Pothos)

£5 from here don't know about delivery.

:2thumb:

Phil


----------



## Rabb (Jan 13, 2010)

Just be sure it's what you want. It grows very quick so in a small viv you will need to trim it back often.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Rabb said:


> Just be sure it's what you want. It grows very quick so in a small viv you will need to trim it back often.


when i dismantled my frogs previous tank the whole substrate came out in one go because the pothos roots had taken over. nice looking plant though, if you have it in a pot and don't want it going crazy make sure the pot has no drainage holes as the roots will escape


----------



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

i got mine from morrisons for £2.50 theres a hanging plant bit next to the flowers and it was on there


----------



## waynederby (Apr 9, 2012)

Cheers lads.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Homebase usually has it. It does spread like crazy if it likes the conditions, but it is such a useful plant. I picked up a white-variegated version called 'N Joy' (I kid you not) at a local garden centre- I'm taking loads of cuttings to use in various tanks. :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Hombease and B&Q all do it. It is labelled devils Ivy sometimes. For small bits they come in small hanging baskets for around a fiver or big plants on a pole for £20.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

loads of gaden centres, if not gill at Just Airplants has two varieties in at the moment. 

Jay


----------

